# How does a leopard gecko recognize its owner?



## JO3 (Mar 7, 2011)

i was wondering how leopard geckos recognize you


----------



## Joe-Seff (Apr 9, 2009)

with their eyes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL!

they know you by looking at you but they generally react to movement, and smell,

along with alot of other animals they recognise a persons smell,


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

do they recognise people at all? they may get to know a particular scent but you cant compare the way a dog for example reacts to its owner to the way a lizard does.


----------



## Superarty (Feb 5, 2011)

berbers said:


> do they recognise people at all? they may get to know a particular scent but you cant compare the way a dog for example reacts to its owner to the way a lizard does.


Yes, from my experience, they do. When I'm handling my leo, she's quite happy to walk from one of my hands to the other, but requires a little bit of prodding before she'll go onto somebody else. And I think they do it by taste/smell, leos lick things a lot, including me and my family members.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

taste, smell and sight.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr G will come to see me, but not always the O/H.

He must smell me too, as he licks me, yet the O/H is never gonna gets licks !:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lc1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Superarty said:


> Yes, from my experience, they do. When I'm handling my leo, she's quite happy to walk from one of my hands to the other, but requires a little bit of prodding before she'll go onto somebody else. And I think they do it by taste/smell, leos lick things a lot, including me and my family members.


Some of my Leos are the same, they are always more reluctant and nervous to go to somebody they dont know. Also my two boys will try and climb out their vivs onto you when you open the doors, they wont try and get out if its someone they dont recognise.


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

They associate your scent with you, usually showing more 'love' to those that bring them food and handle them the most.


----------



## richardgodd (Feb 25, 2011)

They're intelligent animals so should be able to tell the difference between someone they see regularly and not. Your scent is probably the easiest way of recognising you and sight depending on species... not saying you smell lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

It sees you and thinks "foods coming" :lol2:


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

via facebook


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My Sybil definately recognises me, She will deliberately sometimes come onto my hand should I place it inside, Megan is very young and is typical of a young gecko nervous and flighty but we are working on it?
I may be entirely wrong, as she may associate my hand as time to come out and have some good fun running along my floor, but I would like to think that, she also as some people have said licks me? 

I have always wonder'd whether that is affection or just her tasting me to make sure it is me? I suppose this here is only comming from my personal observation but I have nothing to back it up: victory:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine recognise me as I am the Beastmaster....................









:whip:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Mine recognise me as I am the Beastmaster....................
> 
> 
> :whip:


roflmao.... heard you could be a beast :lol2:
I've found that scent and taste are generally the main way how they 'recognise' me ~ have learnt what soaps etc *not* to use prior to handling too :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> roflmao.... heard you could be a beast :lol2:
> I've found that scent and taste are generally the main way how they 'recognise' me ~ have learnt what soaps etc *not* to use prior to handling too :lol2:


Haha. You mean you stopped using 'I love your hand' now when you pick the boys out of their vivs?! :lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Haha. You mean you stopped using 'I love your hand' now when you pick the boys out of their vivs?! :lol2:


 yep :lol2:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

My leo licks my finger before coming on to my hand


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Seems like scent and taste to me. They get used to the smell and taste of the person who works in the enclosure and recognize them to not be a threat. It's actually sort of cool if you think about it.


----------



## tyrannosaurus (Dec 14, 2010)

mine sift through the potential danger database then stake you out for 2 nights with binoculars and squeeky black donuts.


----------



## Damo429 (Mar 13, 2011)

They definatly recognise people sight smell taste and possibly through sound vibration:hmm:


----------

